# Flags at half mast throughout Australia on Friday 26 March 2021 (Dr Magufuli, Tanzania)



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

[HEADING=2]HIS EXCELLENCY DR JOHN POMBE JOSEPH MAGUFULI (1959 - 2021)[/HEADING]
Australian National Flag to fly at Half-Mast
Friday, 26 March 2021

To: All Flag Marshals - Action Australia wide and relevant overseas posts

His Excellency Dr John Pombe Joseph Magufuli, President of Tanzania, died on 17 March 2021.

As a mark of mourning and respect, and in accordance with protocol, the Australian National Flag should be flown at half-mast all day on Friday, 26 March 2021Australia wide from all buildings and establishments occupied by Australian Government departments and affiliated agencies. Other organisations are welcome to participate.

https://www.pmc.gov.au/government/a...lency-dr-john-pombe-joseph-magufuli-1959-2021


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

Murdered by the NWO for mocking their great reset. That's what happens to politicians who think they're working for the people. RIP.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Magufuli


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

TheDoc said:


> Tanzania ?!?! WTF?


This was because he was the leader of another member of the Commonwealth of Nations.

Tanzania also participates in the Commonwealth Games.

It also has a high commission to Australia rather than an embassy (although that high commission is within the embassy to Tokyo):

https://protocol.dfat.gov.au/Public/Missions/195


----------

